# About a "motorised cello", and Lisa Streich.



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*About a "motorized cello", and Lisa Streich.*

Browsing some info about some contemporary music CDs, I stumbled across one with music by a Lisa Streich (1985 - ), including a work involving a "motorized cello".

Puzzled by that, and doing a bit of research, this lovely little portrait documentary - and an explanation regarding the cello - came up. 
It´s in German, but worth it also for the visuals.






Further info, including recordings of works
http://www.lisastreich.se/

The CD in question was:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/pieta/hnum/8160087


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Reminds me of an old LP of E. Power Biggs playing a "pedal harpsichord" -- which offered a wonderfully evocative mental image.


----------

